

In a Blog Post Google Recognizes Jerusalem as Part of Israel, Do No Evil?  - ArabGeek
http://arabcrunch.com/2012/04/google-recognizes-jerusalem-as-part-of-israel-adds-parts-of-the-old-city-to-street-view.html

======
ArabGeek
Do you agree with Google or should it have taken a neutral view?

